# Remulching my yard is NOT an option, other suggestions? PICS



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

I bought my first home last year and yard was beautifully landscaped. The lawn is 24K sq ft. In the backyard, there are two huge areas where some trees and plants grow which were nicely mulched. Now, most of the mulch has broken down. I need to remulch the areas, the problem is, one is 48x20 and the other is 40x25. This, plus the front of the house which is another 500sq ft. It would cost me $41/ cu yard for hemlock and EVEN if I only put down 2" on top of what is left there now it will cost $600 delivered. No way can I do that. For 3" we are talking $1000. I need alternative ideas. I like the areas, I don't think I want to just plant grass around them. I could greatly reduce the size of the mulch, but I think it might look funny. Other suggestions? Cost is a major factor - I'm very new to landscape. Thanks. 

Here is a picture showing the two areas, I can get better ones later.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I have no suggestions, but I just wanted to tell you that I am very jealous of the amount of green space that you have.

It looks beautiful to me, leave it the way it is.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

You could invest in rubber/plastic mulch which will keep its color for about 10 years.

http://www.permalife.com/MulchProducts.asp


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

handy man88 said:


> You could invest in rubber/plastic mulch which will keep its color for about 10 years.
> 
> http://www.permalife.com/MulchProducts.asp


 

Looks great, but ouch - $3,600.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

handy man88 said:


> You could invest in rubber/plastic mulch which will keep its color for about 10 years.


It may last a long time, but is that something that you want to put in your backyard.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

$3,600 / 10 years = $360/year < $600/year



Personally, I'm not in the market for that amount of mulch, so I can't say I've considered it myself. If you look at the benes, it's eco friendly and:

Made from 100% recycled tires 
Environmentally safe & sensitive (does not consume forest resources) 
All colors are non-toxic, HAPS-free & non-staining 
Exclusive Microban Protection 
Non-harmful to children, pets or animals 
Will not attract termites or Insects like other mulches 
Saves time and money every year by replacing the need for annually mulching 
Long-lasting, vibrant colors will retain its look year after year 
Available In Vibrant Colors To Match Your Landscape 
Heavier and more durable than other mulch materials 
Will not float away in heavy rain or blow away with the wind 
Protects against mosquito nesting, rubber mulch remains dry on top 
Insulates root systems from harsh winter weather 
Acts as a weed barrier with a 2" or greater application 
Helps retain vital moisture in the ground for plants, shrubs and trees 
Excellent drainage for use around plants and flowerbeds 
Colors resist fading, decomposition and leaching 

Since he lives in a wooded area, maybe he should invest in a chipper/shredder, and go to town with his back to the woods? Make your own mulch with leaves and sticks.


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

Handy - you absolutely are correct, the overall scheme is definitely positive. Ammortized over the 10 year life of the material, its actually cheap. However, a dollar today..... I just don't have the money to invest right now. I can't believe 2" of bark mulch costs $600.... Thanks a lot for the suggestions so far.


----------



## smallcrpt (Jan 15, 2007)

*mulch magic...*

We have some stuff at the golf course its called mulch magic. You spray it on the old mulch to bring it new life. So if you order just some of the mulch to mix in with a rake you could spray that stuff on there to even out the spread. good luck.

i'm in the opposite end of the spectrum. Moved into a house where 500 sq ft is all mulch instead of grass because the old owners had dogs that ruined the grass. now we're trying to regrass so i tried the lazy version and grassed the 6 inches of mulch. but its coming in really thin. so we'll see...but i dont think there is enough nutrient and its a bit droughty... who knows..
-chris


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

yummy mummy said:


> I have no suggestions, but I just wanted to tell you that I am very jealous of the amount of green space that you have.
> 
> It looks beautiful to me, leave it the way it is.


Thanks, unfortunately It doesn't look quite the way it is in those pics - the mulch areas have broken down significantly more than that and are haboring weeds like crazy. I have to do something. But the greenspace really is nice, regardless as is the peace and quite and tranquility. Its 24K sq of green and the woods are 5 miles deep!

These are my friends all summer long


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Watch where you step when mowing.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

ahhhhhh.

My little girl wants to move in with you. 
The cat just doesn't cut it any more......(after seeing your picture)


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I don't mean to sound stupid but are you from Montana.
Is that what MA stands for?


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

MA = Massachusetts
MT = Montana


----------



## clasact (Oct 21, 2006)

have you thought about putting in some srubs or creeping plants so as to cut down the area that would need mulch


----------



## Kyle (Sep 12, 2006)

I would think twice about the rubber mulch.

It is super expensive and does not put nutrients into the soil. More importantly, after a year or so, the rubber mulch will be covered with leaves and pine needles. Do you really want rubber in your yard forever? 

A neighbor across my street bought the rubber mulch last year. She put natural mulch on top this year because of the reasons mentioned above.

Good Luck


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

I personally would not go with rubber mulch, but that's probably the best low maintenance solution vs. price. Stuff that falls on top, just take your leaf blower and it'll be gone.

How about pine straw?


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

I know its hard to tell from thoes pictures, I need to take better ones. But does anyone think it will look bad if I filled each area with lawn and just did individual 4 foot diameter circles around each tree and the flag pole? That would be only around 75 sq feet and cost well under $100.


----------



## Bad Karma (May 21, 2007)

J187,

I can’t help you with your mulch situation, but I would like to warn you about that candle that is sitting on your deck rail. We had a couple of those on one of our deck rails and the sun melted them enough so when it rained, we wound up with a nice wax coating on that rail that did not come off until we stripped it. 

You have an excellent space to work with – good luck!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

How about regular wood chips? A tree service may be able to drop off a couple loads to you for next to nothing. I used my buddies chipper/shredder 2 years ago for a 45' maple tree I fell in my yard. I burned the trunk and large pieces in the fireplace and used the chips for mulch. 2 Years, still very little to no weeds.


BTW - "Go Sox!"


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Only concern about wood chips is termites, unless the chips are treated.


----------

